# MIDNIGHT MY LOVE, Traditional Regency Romance by Anne Marie Novark, $2.99



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello Kindlers!!!

I had so much fun writing this book. The characters are very dear to my heart. Besides the main romance story, there is a secondary love story involving the heroine's brother and her best friend. If you're in the mood for a romp through Regency England in the Georgette Heyer tradition, check out _*Midnight My Love*_.

Readers can visit me at www.annemarienovark.com.



Midnight My Love
*AmazonUS*

Midnight My Love
*AmazonUK*

_For years, Damien Avenall loved Alexandra Turlington like a little sister; or so he thought until she grew into a lovely and desirable young lady. In a moment of madness, he kisses her and everything changes between them.

 Alex often wonders why the dangerous viscount betrayed their special friendship. His kiss awakened her to passion, but she knows better than to give her heart to a libertine. Or does she? _

*EXCERPT:*

Damien resumed his place at the breakfast table and smiled sardonically. "A man can enjoy a variety of interests, Miss Turlington. People may call me Demon, but I don't waste all my time in decadent amusements, I assure you."

He waited for her response. Would she recognize her own words? Words that had cut through his jaded heart, words he knew even then to be true?

Alexandra rose from the table, her cheeks flushed. "Years ago, I said some unkind things to you. I'm sorry, but you must admit the provocation was great."

Quickly, Damien pushed back his chair and leaned across the table. Placing a finger under her chin, he stared at her full, moist lips, then into her eyes. "I admit nothing, my dear. And I refuse to apologize for something which-if I remember correctly-I found extremely pleasurable."

Jerking her chin from his grasp, Alex stepped back. "You forget yourself, my lord. I'm no longer an impressionable schoolgirl. Try for once to act with gentlemanly decorum, especially if you intend to stay at Willowmede. Now, if you will excuse me, I shall go see about my brother."

"Certainly, Miss Turlington." He frowned as he watched her retreating form. Alexandra was correct in saying she was no longer a schoolgirl. She was a beautiful woman, and much too desirable for his peace of mind.

###

_*Midnight My Love*_
A Traditional Regency Romance

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Anne Marie, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

MIDNIGHT MY LOVE
http://tiny.cc/2wn5c 
by Anne Marie Novark

Here's an excerpt from the secondary love story between Lord Robert Turlington, who has lost an arm in battle, and Miss Jenny Sedgewicke:

_Jenny's voice faltered, then she fell silent.

Robert longed to know what she was thinking. And why was she avoiding him like the plague? "Have I offended you in some way, Jenny?"

She shook her head and stared at the ground. Robert stood and pulled her to her feet. "Look at me."

Lifting her face to meet his, he saw tears well up in her eyes. He wiped the wetness from her smooth cheek and held her gaze for a long moment. To his surprise, Jenny stood on tiptoe and brushed a kiss across his lips.

She hurriedly stepped back, blushing furiously. "I'm sorry. I don't know what came over me. I shouldn't have . . . Please forgive me."

"Don't apologize." Robert reached for her wrist and drew her closer until her body was nestled against his. "Jenny, my dear lovely Jenny."

Slowly and with infinite care, he tasted her more fully. She melted beneath his lips, responding deliciously when he plunged his tongue into her warm mouth. Moving his hand up her arm and over her shoulder, he massaged the base of her throat with his thumb. Robert cursed the loss of his arm. He wanted to gather her to him, touch her all over, deepen the embrace.

Suddenly, Jenny clasped both arms behind his neck. Robert grinned as she pulled him closer. Always the practical one, his Jenny. 
_
###

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

If you're in the mood for a Regency Romp, check out *Midnight My Love*!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool, Autumn days are perfect for reading a good book!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Springtime is the perfect time for Romance!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AuthorCharlieg (May 11, 2011)

I like your very sensual writing. Please keep it up.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Summer reading is a great way to chill out!!!

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*A cold winter's day, a cup of hot chocolate and a Regency Romance!!!

What could be better?

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Burrow down under the covers with a romance novel!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Reach for the Stars!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Anytime is a good time to read a Romance!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*In the mood for a Regency Romp?

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie*_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Spring is in the air!!!

Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

_*Midnight My Love
*_

_For years, Damien Avenall loved Alexandra Turlington like a little sister; or so he thought until she grew into a lovely and desirable young lady. In a moment of madness, he kisses her and everything changes between them.

 Alex often wonders why the dangerous viscount betrayed their special friendship. His kiss awakened her to passion, but she knows better than to give her heart to a libertine. Or does she? _

*EXCERPT:*

Damien resumed his place at the breakfast table and smiled sardonically. "A man can enjoy a variety of interests, Miss Turlington. People may call me Demon, but I don't waste all my time in decadent amusements, I assure you."

He waited for her response. Would she recognize her own words? Words that had cut through his jaded heart, words he knew even then to be true?

Alexandra rose from the table, her cheeks flushed. "Years ago, I said some unkind things to you. I'm sorry, but you must admit the provocation was great."

Quickly, Damien pushed back his chair and leaned across the table. Placing a finger under her chin, he stared at her full, moist lips, then into her eyes. "I admit nothing, my dear. And I refuse to apologize for something which-if I remember correctly-I found extremely pleasurable."

Jerking her chin from his grasp, Alex stepped back. "You forget yourself, my lord. I'm no longer an impressionable schoolgirl. Try for once to act with gentlemanly decorum, especially if you intend to stay at Willowmede. Now, if you will excuse me, I shall go see about my brother."

"Certainly, Miss Turlington." He frowned as he watched her retreating form. Alexandra was correct in saying she was no longer a schoolgirl. She was a beautiful woman, and much too desirable for his peace of mind.

###

I've tweaked the blurb and chosen a new excerpt.

I believe these changes better represent what the story is about.

_*Happy Reading!!!

Anne Marie *_


----------

